# New Vaccine Incentives Website for Australians



## sophia.john64 (Jul 17, 2021)

Hi everyone,

I know there has been some talk recently about vaccine incentives, and today I found a vaccine incentive website today for vaccinated Australians. It's got all the current incentives and discounts on the one website.
I've checked it out, and it's cool that everything is all on the one page. It also says it will be updated daily, so I will be checking back often.
Here is the link if anyone is interested: Australian Vaccine Incentives


----------

